# Muskies in the tanks and ready to strip.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone likes to see big fish.
Everyone likes to see big fish. Does your Conservation Dept. have stocking programs?
Muskies in holding tanks waiting to be stripped.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS7m407p0Og


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

willcfish said:


> Everyone likes to see big fish.
> Everyone likes to see big fish. Does your Conservation Dept. have stocking programs?
> Muskies in holding tanks waiting to be stripped.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS7m407p0Og


I don't understand?


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

They catch them in gill nets at the same time they net Walleye and hold them in the tanks until they are ready to strip. I should have said that.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats your point Will??


----------



## TimG (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess it was "everyone likes to see big fish", and..... indeed they were.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool video showing some massive musky from Spirit Lake, Iowa. Thanks for sharing.


----------

